# Thinking about opening a store - any ideas/help



## Colorado Canoe and Kayak

*Opening a store*

It's a lot of very hard work and the rewards can seem minimal at first, but well worth it if you have patience and you play your cards right.


----------



## samknox

We've been waiting for you. :wink:


----------



## mania

start with money. lots of money. as it dwindles down to almost nothing it should start to go up - if you started with enough.


----------



## nmdice

*store*

The retail business is tough and location is the most important thing! Open a boating store near a river and a population center, the desert in an impoverished state with a marginal whitewater area DOWNSTREAM OF 600,000 IRRIGATED ACRES IS A BAD LOCATION. REI in Albuquerque used to have boats, Santa Fe used to have a boating store, and the store in Taos wishes they didn't, there just isn't the business to support them, especially not when you compete with online dealers, reps who sell demo boats, and existing stores near the rivers that actually have water in them. Sorry to pop a bubble, but it sucks to work hard and lose money.


----------



## Delbert Grady

This reminds me of a joke.......

How do you retire in the paddling industry with a million dollors?

Start with 2 million

I'll be here all week folks


----------

